# Als 2. Schicht ein Fleece?



## drummer84 (15. November 2011)

Hi

Hab mich jetzt eine ganze Zeitlang hier im Forum durchgelsen aber irgendwie blicke ich nicht ganz durch.

Ich möchte zu meiner Gore Windstopper für die kommenden kalten Zeiten ein schön warmes Fleece kaufen was natürlich auch atmungsaktiv ist. Stretch Fleece gibt es ja viele.Weiss nur nicht genau welches ich nehmen soll. Preis sollte nicht über 80 steigen.


----------



## polo (16. November 2011)

fleece ist eigentlich immer stretch, jeder hersteller hat dutzende modelle: dick, dünn, windabweisend, spezialdampdurchlässig. alternative: merino.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoL (16. November 2011)

polo hat Recht. mir ist fleece ohen Stretch noch nicht begegnet. Es hängt natürlich davon ab, was du möchtest. Soll es eher warm halten oder eher wasserabweisend sein?


----------



## drummer84 (16. November 2011)

warm halten als 2. schicht.


----------



## Pollifax (16. November 2011)

bei aktiver Bewegung wird es recht warm unterm Windstopper, daher nur ein dünnes Fleece z.B. einen Skirolli von Campagnolo, Odlo usw. 

-p


----------



## polo (17. November 2011)

es kommt zwar auf die kälte der zeiten an, dennoch stimme ich pollifax zu: meistens kauft man und kleidet sich zu warm.


----------



## drummer84 (17. November 2011)

ihr habt sicher recht,dann google ich mal und schau nach ob ich was schönes finde


----------



## Kordi (18. November 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte, aufgrund meiner positiven Erfahrungen der letzen 2Jahre, auch noch mal Polartec Bekleidung in die Runde werfen.

Kombiniert mit Funktionsunterwäsche drunter und Windstopper (bei Bedarf) drüber, sehr für den winterlichen Radleinsatz zu empfehlen.

Allerdings habe ich auch noch eine Frage zur Merinowäsche:
Merino ist zum Kraxeln und Trekking meine erste Wahl. Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn die Wolle einmal nass ist, sie erstmal nen Weilchen nass bleibt.

Sicherlich ist der Windchill Effekt zu Fuss vernachlässigbar. Hier hatte ich nicht das Gefühl zu frösteln, auch hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, dass die Wäsche sich irgendwie klamm anfühlt. Aber wie schauts auf dem Rad aus, wenn das Shirt dann mal feucht ist? Ist der Auskühleffekt beim radln nicht um einiges höher?

Ich hatte bis jetzt da immer so meine Bedenken und lieber zum guten alten Polyester gegriffen wenns ans biken ging. Die Merinowäsche blieb im Schrank...

Gruß


----------



## dubbel (18. November 2011)

Kordi schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich auch noch eine Frage zur Merinowäsche:
> Merino ist zum Kraxeln und Trekking meine erste Wahl. Allerdings habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn die Wolle einmal nass ist, sie erstmal nen Weilchen nass bleibt.
> ... Aber wie schauts auf dem Rad aus, wenn das Shirt dann mal feucht ist? Ist der Auskühleffekt beim radln nicht um einiges höher?


zum skifahren super, für sowas wie wandern etc. sicher auch, 
wenn man richtig schwitzt, ist die das zeug aber überfordert, d.h. mit kunstfasersachen bleibt man defintiv länger trocken. 

ich hab ein paar performance wool sachen, die ich aber nur noch trage, wenn es nicht richig anstrengend ist. 

zwar besser als das gute alte baumwoll-t-shirt, aber kein vergleich mit polymolli.


----------



## DFG (18. November 2011)

Gute Ex-Colaflaschen gibt es beim Decathlon fur sub 10 â¬. Merino habe ich ausprobiert ist aber fÃ¼rs Skifahren nicht geeignet. Nach einer Abfahrt neben der Piste ist das Hemd durch. FÃ¼rs Wandern ist das ok, aber nur ohne Schneeschuhe. Nur bei den FÃ¼Ãen sind Socken mit Merionanteilt super.


----------



## argh (19. November 2011)

ich mag die flight series von the north face sehr gerne. nicht allzu dick und super zum radfahren geeignet. fleece trage ich nur, wenns wirklich bitter kalt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (19. November 2011)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer wärmenden Zwischenschicht für bitter kalte Tage.

Den Hier hab ich mal in die engere Wahl genommen, auch preislich ganz nett:
*
Löffler Fleece Pullover*

http://www.recon-company.com/lightspeed.php/de_recon/loffler-fleece-pullover-rot-5.html


----------



## drummer84 (19. November 2011)

hast du mal einen link oder den genauen produkt namen von flight series? Finde nur Jacken aber kein Fleece.


----------



## dubbel (19. November 2011)

wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe, trägt er fleece nur, wenn's saukalt ist, und daher mag er die ungeflieste flight series.


----------



## drummer84 (19. November 2011)

achso,ok. Ja naja bei mir ist es abends schon gut kalt.Ich hab halt nur normale Pullover und in denen schwitze ich immer so. Daher möcht ich ein fleece haben.


----------



## polo (19. November 2011)

fleece ist halt ein ähnlich weiter begriff wie mtb. guck' mal hier die verschiedenen fleecetypen von marktführer polartec durch, um einen eindruck zu bekommen, was es so gibt: http://www.polartec.com/ (kordi hat oben schon powerstretch verlinkt: m.e. ein geniales material, aber wenn du das ding immer unter der softshell tragen willst, wohl nicht nötig.)


----------



## drummer84 (19. November 2011)

power stretch brauch ich dann wohl,hab ich auch mal von nem globetrotter verkäufer empfohlen bekommen,nur damals hat das Geld nicht gereicht.


Edit:ja na im winter brauch ich ja die softshell,nur das fleece wäre ja zu kalt.was soll ich denn als 2. schicht tragen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (19. November 2011)

ist der Löffler nichts für dich?


----------



## polo (19. November 2011)

drummer84 schrieb:


> power stretch brauch ich dann wohl,hab ich auch mal von nem globetrotter verkäufer empfohlen bekommen,nur damals hat das Geld nicht gereicht.


eher nicht. das hat leichten windschutz, den du nicht brauchst.


Board-Raider schrieb:


> ist der Löffler nichts für dich?


gibt's info zum material? auch große namen benutzen oft nonamematerial. dann besser deacthlon (siehe oben): meist gute profukte zu toppreisen.


----------



## drummer84 (19. November 2011)

der löffler sieht ganz ok aus. Bei deacthlon gibts doch nur noname wenn ich das richtig sehe? Eigendlich muss das Fleece oder der Rolli ja nicht wirklich dick sein,beim fahren wird mir ja eh warm. schwierig wenn soviel auswahl besteht. Skirolli oder Fleece?Hmm...



EDIt:  Sowas hier kann doch für den Preis nichts taugen??   http://www.decathlon.de/fleece-herren-fleece-fleeceshirt-forclaz-50-herren-id_MAN_10328_8192916.html


----------



## drummer84 (19. November 2011)

DFG schrieb:


> Gute Ex-Colaflaschen gibt es beim Decathlon fur sub 10 . Merino habe ich ausprobiert ist aber fürs Skifahren nicht geeignet. Nach einer Abfahrt neben der Piste ist das Hemd durch. Fürs Wandern ist das ok, aber nur ohne Schneeschuhe. Nur bei den Füßen sind Socken mit Merionanteilt super.



haha jetzt versteh ich was du mit den colaflaschen meinst 

hab mir jetzt mal http://www.decathlon.de/fleece-herren-fleece-fleeceshirt-forclaz-50-herren-id_MAN_10328_8192916.html   das hier bestellt. Wenns zum Biken nicht taugt kann ichs ja so an ziehen,sieht ja ganz schick aus.


----------



## Board-Raider (19. November 2011)

polo schrieb:


> gibt's info zum material? auch große namen benutzen oft nonamematerial. dann besser deacthlon (siehe oben): meist gute profukte zu toppreisen.



http://www.loeffler.at/de/Material/Shirts/Fleece

mehr hab ich da nicht gefunden.
Ich werd mir den Löffler holen, als Alternative hatte ich noch den: haglöfs BUNGY TOP

http://www.terrific.de/Outdoor-Bekl...wer-Stretch-Fleece.html?&ia-pmtrack=157794520

aber fast 100 euro ist mir die Sache dann doch nicht wert.

Decatlon, ne lass mal.

Ich brauch noch den Placebo und das gibts nur bei Markenherstellern 
außerdem hab ich mit Billigkram noch nie gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aldi und co.

das ist nur raus geschmissenes Geld, lieber gleich was anständiges kaufen. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen viel einem die Ausrüstung wert ist.


----------



## drummer84 (19. November 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> das ist nur raus geschmissenes Geld, lieber gleich was anständiges kaufen



seh ich eigendlich auch so,wie gesagt, wenns nicht taugt dann auf jedenfall für die gartenarbeit bei kälteren tagen..

Werd nächste Woche zu Globetrotter gehen und mal schauen auch wegen der größe,hab keine Lust für 80 nen teil zu kaufen und dann passt es nicht..


----------



## fehlfokus (20. November 2011)

Also ich fahre seit 2 Jahren im Winter ausschließlich mit Fleece und Windstopper und finde diese Kombi ideal (Odlo Fleece + Gore Windstopper). Wenn es richtig(!) kalt ist kommt noch ein Unterwäsche-Funktionsshirt von Falke drunter. Viel schwieriger finde ich die Wahl der richtigen Beinbekleidung, da bin ich aktuell sehr unzufrieden mit meiner Vaude-Hose.


----------



## polo (20. November 2011)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> http://www.loeffler.at/de/Material/Shirts/Fleece
> 
> mehr hab ich da nicht gefunden.
> Ich werd mir den Löffler holen, als Alternative hatte ich noch den: haglöfs BUNGY TOP
> ...


löffler scheint stinknormales fleece zu sein. dafür viel geld auszugeben, ist quatsch; dann lieber decathlon.


----------



## edik. (22. November 2011)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer 2. Schicht und stehe nun vor der Entscheidung

- Polartec Power Dry
- Polartec Power Strech

Als 1. Schicht trage ich ein enganliegendes Shirt von Odlo oder Craft und als 3. Schicht eine Softshell [Norrona Svalbard flex1].

Ich hatte mir bereits einen Power Strech Pullover beim örtlichen Händler angeschaut. Ich hab aber die Befürchtung das er zu warm ist.

Hat also jemand Erfahrung mit dem Power Dry Material?


----------



## Schlammpaddler (22. November 2011)

polo schrieb:


> löffler scheint stinknormales fleece zu sein. dafür viel geld auszugeben, ist quatsch; dann lieber decathlon.



Decathlon ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich oft eine Alternative, wenn die Passform ok ist. Der Schnitt ist bei manchen Sachen etwas seltsam. Ich benutze diverse Decathlon Sachen zum Laufen und sehe keinen großen Funktionsunterschied. Die Verarbeitung stimmt im Großen und ganzen auch. Da hab ich mit "Markenware" schon schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Zum Thema Powerstretch: Tolles Material! Fleece ist zwar immer auch mit etwas Stretch, aber Powerstrech eben noch deutlich mehr. Liegt somit immer schön an, leiert nicht aus und bildet keine, bzw. kleinere luftgefüllte "Beulen", die ich persönlich bei "kalt und Schweiß" immer als etwas unangenehm empfinde. Allerdings muss es für Winstopper, Fleece und Funktionsshirt schon seeehr kalt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drummer84 (24. November 2011)

Heute sind meine beiden Fleeceshirts angekommen.Tragen sich angenehm zu FuÃ! Auf dem Bike vorhin hab ich nach wenigen Minuten geschwitzt wie schon lang nicht mehr.Heut war allerdings das falsche Wetter um FunktionswÃ¤sche,Fleece und die Gore Windstopper zu tragen,also meine Schuld.

Kann mir vorstellen das es bei minus Temperaturen angenehmer ist.

Habe mir eh keine groÃe Hoffnung gemacht bei 10â¬ pro Fleece.



http://www.decathlon.de/fleeceshirt-forclaz-50-herren-id_8192916.html


----------



## DFG (25. November 2011)

Also ich habe einige von den Ex-Coladosen. Ganz klar, die sind natürlich nicht so hochwertig wie z.B. meine von Odlo. Gut dafür bekomme ich fünf statt eines. Sie sind an den Ellbogen schneller durch und an den Bündchen schneller angefressen. Aber was soll´s. Das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar.


----------



## dubbel (25. November 2011)

drummer84 schrieb:


> Habe mir eh keine große Hoffnung gemacht ...


auf was hast du denn gehofft, bzw. welche hoffnung wurde denn nicht erfüllt?


----------



## Kordi (26. November 2011)

Hallo edik.!

Ich denke, es würde beides zu warm werden. Aber hier geht, wie so oft, probieren über studieren. Eine Fehlinvestition wird es so oder so nicht werden. 

Eine Freundin von mir fährt unter ihrer Softshell ein leicht angerautes Biketrikot mit durchgehendem Reissverschluß. Vielleicht wäre sowas eher für dich geeignet?

Ich trage mein Powerstrech meist als äussere Bekleidungsschicht im Winter und kann mich nicht beklagen. Auch bei leichtem Schneefall blieb die Hardshell bis jetzt im Rucksack.

Von der Powerdry Linie habe ich nur eine lange Unterhose. Kombiniert mit einer gewachsten Trekkinghose absolut Winterbiking tauglich!

Grundsätzlich muss ich aber auch sagen, dass Polartech nicht immer gleich Polartech ist. 

Während meine neueste Fleecjacke von Hersteller A nach einigen wenigen Einsätzen nurnoch für den sonntäglichen Coucheinsatz zu gebrauchen ist, so abgetragen wie sie aussieht, so sieht mein erstes Polartecfleece nach diversen Einsätzen im Atlas, Island, etc., immernoch aus wie neu. Nur am Kragen zeigen sich minimale Pilling Spuren. Aber bis jetzt hat mein dreitage Bart noch jedes Material klein bekommen... 

Trial and error halt...

Gruß




edik. schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer 2. Schicht und stehe nun vor der Entscheidung
> 
> - Polartec Power Dry
> - Polartec Power Strech
> ...


----------



## drummer84 (27. November 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> auf was hast du denn gehofft, bzw. welche hoffnung wurde denn nicht erfüllt?



Ach naja,habe halt alle ansprüche die ich für ein 80 Fleece gehabt hätte niedriger gesetzt.Im großen und ganzen bin ich aber zufrieden. Sobald es richtig kalt ist kann ich es besser beurteilen.


----------



## dubbel (27. November 2011)

ich hab immer noch nicht verstanden, was genau dich jetzt stört.


----------



## drummer84 (27. November 2011)

ich denke das es nicht atmungsaktiv ist so wie ich geschwitzt habe,aber für das Geld erwarte ich das auch nicht.


----------



## polo (27. November 2011)

nächstes mal weniger anziehen oder erst bei niedrigeren temperaturen mit so viel an fahren.


----------



## drummer84 (27. November 2011)

Ja das werde ich machen. Heute war es auch eindeutig zu warm,zum glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (27. November 2011)

dieser ganze kack herbst ist viel zu warm


----------



## drummer84 (27. November 2011)

willst lieber das es kalt ist ??


----------



## polo (27. November 2011)

ja


----------



## drummer84 (27. November 2011)

aha,naja ich nicht  so wie heute is ok. kein bock auf glatteis oder schnee


----------



## Schlammpaddler (28. November 2011)

drummer84 schrieb:


> ich denke das es nicht atmungsaktiv ist so wie ich geschwitzt habe,aber für das Geld erwarte ich das auch nicht.


Ich behaupte mal, dass Du zwischen einem 10 Fleece und einem 80 "Markenfleece" keinen nennenswerten Unterschied in der Atmungsaktivität feststellen wirst.


----------



## drummer84 (28. November 2011)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass Du zwischen einem 10 Fleece und einem 80 "Markenfleece" keinen nennenswerten Unterschied in der Atmungsaktivität feststellen wirst.



Echt? Na welchen Grund hab ich dann ein Markenfleece zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (28. November 2011)

Weil du an die Kraft der Marke glaubst. Macht schneller, schöner, geiler......
PS
Frostgrenze Zillertalarena ab 2.600 bäh


----------



## drummer84 (28. November 2011)

naja in einigen dingen bin ich auch überzeugt davon,aber natürlich weiss ich auch das oft nur der name bezahlt wird!


----------



## DFG (28. November 2011)

Yoh, die Frage ist immer ob man das will oder diesmal sein läst. Beantworte ich auch mal so, mal so, je nach Objekt der Begierde....


----------



## Schlammpaddler (28. November 2011)

drummer84 schrieb:


> Echt? Na welchen Grund hab ich dann ein Markenfleece zu kaufen?


Wenn Du Glück hast, ist der Markenfleece besser verarbeitet und hat eine bessere Passform. Wenn Du Pech hast, kommt der Markenfleece aus der selben Chinesischen Fabrik wie der Billigfleece und hat nur einen anderen Aufnäher.
Wie oben schon mal erwähnt, habe ich mitDecathlon eigentlich durchaus gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was die Verarbeitung betrifft. Wenn dagegen bei einem ungleich teureren "Markenartikel" eine Naht aufgeht oder das Material nach drei mal waschen lauter kleine Knubbel hat, finde ich das sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## DFG (28. November 2011)

Und Decathlon hat einen unschlagbaren Vorteil. Wenn man eine Kundenkarte hat, kann man Sachen die kaputt, zu groß, zu klein etc. pp. ohne weiteres zurückgeben. Ich habe noch nie erlebt das die Tante an der Information in Herne gezuckt hat.


----------



## drummer84 (28. November 2011)

Ja da hast du recht,ist ja oft so das die sachen aus der gleichen Firma kommen nur unter anderem namen.


----------



## dubbel (28. November 2011)

1.) 


polo schrieb:


> ja


http://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/blo...-den-alpen-ist-neuschnee-sicht-103808972.html

2.) 


drummer84 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bike vorhin hab ich nach wenigen Minuten geschwitzt wie schon lang nicht mehr.Heut war allerdings das falsche Wetter um Funktionswäsche,Fleece und die Gore Windstopper zu tragen,also meine Schuld.
> Kann mir vorstellen das es bei minus Temperaturen angenehmer ist.
> ...
> ich denke das es nicht atmungsaktiv ist so wie ich geschwitzt habe,aber für das Geld erwarte ich das auch nicht.


fleece hält warm, gore windstopper isoliert zusätzlich - mit nem teil für 80,- passiert dir das auch, 
falls ein teureres teil tatsächlich "besser" ist, dann schwitzt du eben mehr. .


----------



## DFG (28. November 2011)

Dat will ich auch hoffen, dat dat mit dem Schnee am klappen geht, so langsam........


----------



## fredirk (28. November 2011)

Ich nutze aus Überzeugung Fleece im Winter, denn es hält vorallem warm, wer weiß wie dieser Winter wird aber der letzte war ja nicht ohne. Außerdem stretcht es etwas und das ist genauso gut, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## polo (28. November 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> 1.)
> 
> http://de.nachrichten.yahoo.com/blo...-den-alpen-ist-neuschnee-sicht-103808972.html


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/wetterkapriolen-mitten-im-novemberfruehling-1.1220374


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (30. November 2011)

polo, in deiner bibliothek hast du doch tausend tabellen mit dampfdurchlässigkeitstestergebnissen. 
hat sich schon mal jemand die mühe gemacht und fleece geprüft?


----------



## polo (30. November 2011)

persönliche erfahrungen:
1. je winddichter, desto schwitz, aber nicht linear. irgendwo zwischen powerstretch und windpro gibt's einen sprung, dann nochmal zwischen annähernd winddicht und membran.
2. teures fleece der gleichen machart ist nicht mehr oder weniger schwitzig, aber pillt (pilled?) weniger als billiges.


----------



## polo (30. November 2011)

nachtrag: der freak ist mir noch eingefallen: http://conovers.org/ftp/Clothing-Materials.pdf


----------



## dubbel (30. November 2011)

polo schrieb:


> irgendwo zwischen powerstretch und windpro gibt's einen sprung, dann nochmal zwischen annähernd winddicht und membran.
> teures fleece der gleichen machart ist nicht mehr oder weniger schwitzig


aber kein enzyklopädiker hat die durchlässigkeit von 08/15-fleece getestet?



polo schrieb:


> nachtrag: der freak ist mir noch eingefallen: http://conovers.org/ftp/Clothing-Materials.pdf


gibts davon ne zusammenfassung?


----------



## polo (30. November 2011)

geht autozusammenfassung nicht bei pdf?


----------



## dubbel (30. November 2011)




----------



## polo (1. Dezember 2011)




----------

